# WW1 Ambulance



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 17, 2014)

WW1 Bicycle Ambulance

3 Royal Enfield Girders and one 1916 Royal Triumph


















More pictures and details here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/ww1-bicycle-ambulance/


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats some amazing information. I can't imagine how difficult it was to ride this contraption, especially while being shot at.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 17, 2014)

Pretty neat! Coincidentally, a friend of mine sent me this last night. Looks a little more comfortable, although probably not as maneuverable over rough terrain.


----------



## decotriumph (Jun 17, 2014)

Those are both great pictures of interesting vehicles. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2014)

Very intriguing, thanks for the share....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 17, 2014)

The pics in these killer military topics lately are bringing to my attention how much they rode on so many terrains.  Dirt, grass, sand... Sheesh.  As much as I think I'd love to be young and alive then, I'll stick to my modern paved road days.  As if I have a choice . My hottub time machine only takes me back to the 80's.  No thanks!


~ Nick


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 17, 2014)

*Ww2*

That's an amazing contraption Krautwaggen. 

The driver looks like Sgt Bilko, so I assume it's WW2?

Colin

PS in answer to Ken's observation, not only must it have been difficult to ride, it was very hard to get all the bikes to stay upright at the same time to be photographed


----------



## Iverider (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd say it's much later than yours. The posting didn't have any info about the vehicle itself.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 17, 2014)

*WWII strectcher bearer*

I have this stretcher bearer from WWII. Has very heavy spoked double drop rims. There were rotten 26 x 2.125 tires on it when I got it.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I have this stretcher bearer from WWII. Has very heavy spoked double drop rims. There were rotten 26 x 2.125 tires on it when I got it.




That is kool, ya gotta fix that for display!!!!


----------

